# DS Flash Kits



## beefymeatloaf420 (Feb 23, 2008)

There is always a new one  to come out but I wanna know if I should buy CycloDS ot TTDS or neither.
Thanks.


----------



## silent sniper (Feb 23, 2008)

this doesnt go here. but, i'd either reccomend cyclods or R4/M3. cyclo ds has a ton of extra features, but the price is a little steep. R4 and M3 are cheaper, have less features but are still great cards. but even if you find the R4 and M3 to expensive, go for TTDS


----------



## xJonny (Feb 23, 2008)

If money matters, the DSTT is probably your option.


----------



## Sinkhead (Feb 23, 2008)

I personally think TTDS is better than R4. TTDS supports SDHC and just seems to be the natural progression.


----------



## Urza (Feb 23, 2008)

SCDS1 -> EDGE -> DSTT -> R4


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Feb 24, 2008)

SCDS1 SDHC is the best for the price..

It has RTS, RTG, homebrew soft reset, etc. It's only 35 bucks at DX. I just ordered one a few days ago, myself.


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 25, 2008)

Dude, totally wrong section.  Why didn't ya move this, sinkhead?  But, It all depends on what you want for your flash cart.  Whatever suits your needs the best, get it.


----------

